# Anyone use buffalo beetles in Dubia colony or in tegu setup



## Largelizards (Apr 12, 2019)

I’ll be getting 200 buffalo beetles anyday now in the mail. They are advertised as a great cleanup crew and I was going to add them to my Dubia colony. I just don’t want to open Pandora’s box as I hear they breed like crazy and end up regretting it. Does anyone have any experience with them or thoughts on the matter?

As I was posting, I thought of another question, how would these beetles work out in a tegu or rhino Iguana enclosure. They are cheap and mulitply and seem like maybe they would actually work as opposed to using springtails and Dubia roaches, which you would need probably thousands to actally work on a big encloser.


----------



## JoshD (Apr 15, 2019)

They make an excellent cleaning crew & I have them in all my bug bins & bio active enclosures which range in size from tiny Mourning Gecko cages to a 7' x 4' x 4' monitor enclosures & many in-between. They do breed like crazy but we have yet to have overpopulation become a problem at all.


----------

